# Finally can express my thoughts and opinions!



## ThatDude30 (Sep 30, 2017)

I just recently joined this site. I am a 30 year old man from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. When I was younger I held my thoughts and opinions to myself worried that people would think what I had to say was dumb. Now that I am older I don't care what people think. Now I found something that I can express my thoughts and opinions with all kinds of people and see what they think. Also very interested in seeing what others think about whats going on in the world.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Sep 30, 2017)

Welcome.  Just bear in mind, when attacked on this board for your comments, it is nothing personal.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 30, 2017)

just kidding, have fun, be yourself.

(If you can't be yourself, be Batman)


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 30, 2017)

Welcome.  Get a helmet.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Sep 30, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Welcome.  Just bear in mind, when attacked on this board for your comments, it is nothing personal.


haha I expect that. I wont take it personal everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Maybe I will learn something. thanks for the welcome


----------



## Gracie (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Eaglewings (Sep 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> I just recently joined this site. I am a 30 year old man from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. When I was younger I held my thoughts and opinions to myself worried that people would think what I had to say was dumb. Now that I am older I don't care what people think. Now I found something that I can express my thoughts and opinions with all kinds of people and see what they think. Also very interested in seeing what others think about whats going on in the world.



Most people on here are good people , very witty, and very passionate about how they view the world.. 

Wear this and you will be fine...








.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> I just recently joined this site. I am a 30 year old man from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. When I was younger I held my thoughts and opinions to myself worried that people would think what I had to say was dumb. Now that I am older I don't care what people think. Now I found something that I can express my thoughts and opinions with all kinds of people and see what they think. Also very interested in seeing what others think about whats going on in the world.


Welcome to the forum, I also say what I think. but everyone is different and the important thing is to have self-confidence.
but I think it's important what others think of us at least those that matter to us.


----------



## mdk (Sep 30, 2017)

Welcome yinzer!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 30, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Peach (Sep 30, 2017)

And my opinion is:






Cute puppies are always correct.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Sep 30, 2017)

mdk said:


> Welcome yinzer!


haha yinzer. You familiar with Pittsburgh ?


----------



## ThatDude30 (Sep 30, 2017)

Dalia said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > I just recently joined this site. I am a 30 year old man from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. When I was younger I held my thoughts and opinions to myself worried that people would think what I had to say was dumb. Now that I am older I don't care what people think. Now I found something that I can express my thoughts and opinions with all kinds of people and see what they think. Also very interested in seeing what others think about whats going on in the world.
> ...


 Thank you! I do care what the ones who matter think. I also do care what anyone thinks as long as they respect my opinion even though they might disagree.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Sep 30, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> just kidding, have fun, be yourself.
> 
> (If you can't be yourself, be Batman)


 Thank you! I was thinking if I couldn't be myself I would want to be the hulk. lol


----------



## ThatDude30 (Sep 30, 2017)

eflatminor said:


> Welcome.  Get a helmet.


 Take adversity head on!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > I just recently joined this site. I am a 30 year old man from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. When I was younger I held my thoughts and opinions to myself worried that people would think what I had to say was dumb. Now that I am older I don't care what people think. Now I found something that I can express my thoughts and opinions with all kinds of people and see what they think. Also very interested in seeing what others think about whats going on in the world.
> ...



Or at least a bullet proof vest and be your your B.S. detector has fresh batteries.

But welcome ThatDude30 .  I hope you will settle in and feel at much at home here as many of us do.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Sep 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> And my opinion is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > just kidding, have fun, be yourself.
> ...




nah

black costumes are in.

green is out,

Unless you want to wear a red white and blue corset....?


----------



## Dalia (Sep 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...


A lot of peoples disagree here  i don't like the lefties but well what could we do about it ? at least Obama is gone and Hillary lost


----------



## ThatDude30 (Sep 30, 2017)

Foxfyre said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...


 Trust me I don't let what others say bother me I don't feed in. I know a lot of people just like to start drama and comment just to start even if the statement is accurate and make sense. I have my own opinion as well as everyone else. I respect others opinions and views even if I don't agree. All you can do is learn.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Sep 30, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Sep 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> I just recently joined this site. I am a 30 year old man from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. When I was younger I held my thoughts and opinions to myself worried that people would think what I had to say was dumb. Now that I am older I don't care what people think. Now I found something that I can express my thoughts and opinions with all kinds of people and see what they think. Also very interested in seeing what others think about whats going on in the world.


Welcome!....I'm originally from Altoona.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> I just recently joined this site. I am a 30 year old man from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. When I was younger I held my thoughts and opinions to myself worried that people would think what I had to say was dumb. Now that I am older I don't care what people think. Now I found something that I can express my thoughts and opinions with all kinds of people and see what they think. Also very interested in seeing what others think about whats going on in the world.



Willkommen!



​


----------



## ThatDude30 (Sep 30, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Captain America is that dude.


----------



## Dalia (Sep 30, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > I just recently joined this site. I am a 30 year old man from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. When I was younger I held my thoughts and opinions to myself worried that people would think what I had to say was dumb. Now that I am older I don't care what people think. Now I found something that I can express my thoughts and opinions with all kinds of people and see what they think. Also very interested in seeing what others think about whats going on in the world.
> ...


The best one of all !


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...



Be sure to be nice and polite to DarkFury  He is one bad ass dude. Here he is in action.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...


the captain don't wear a corset


----------



## mdk (Sep 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome yinzer!
> ...



Yes, sir. I was born and raised in this region. Love it here!


----------



## Foxfyre (Sep 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



That is an excellent philosophy of life.  I respect anybody, no matter what his/her position, if he offers a reasonably civil and intelligent argument for his/her point of view whether or not I agree.  But what I and probably others are gently suggesting, please don't learn from the haters and trolls who don't think at all.  They don't have any intention of having a give and take discussion about much of anything but rather just spout nonsense and canned talking points.   That honestly does not deserve respect.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Sep 30, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


 lol. I just totally ignored the word corset. lol


----------



## deannalw (Sep 30, 2017)

Welcome!

My respect can be bought because I traded all my convictions for beer.

I think I traded all my morals and ethics too, but happily have one sensibility left.

I'll trade it for beer.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 30, 2017)

Hey are you the Dude cleansing the world One White Russian at a time?


----------



## westwall (Sep 30, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> I just recently joined this site. I am a 30 year old man from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. When I was younger I held my thoughts and opinions to myself worried that people would think what I had to say was dumb. Now that I am older I don't care what people think. Now I found something that I can express my thoughts and opinions with all kinds of people and see what they think. Also very interested in seeing what others think about whats going on in the world.








Welcome to the Mad House.  The Rubber Room is downstairs, the safety helmets are in the closet behind you and I suggest you bring cookies for Coyote.  It's best to stay on her good side!


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 1, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



He should. He's gettin pretty flabby.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 1, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Welcome!
> 
> My respect can be bought because I traded all my convictions for beer.
> 
> ...



I got 5 gallons of IPA that I let get too hot, and it tastes like shit. Care to trade?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 1, 2017)

Hello TD, have a good quick look at 30 because you'll be 50 tomorrow after you blink and 30, which looked sooo far away when you were 13 will disappear in the rear-view mirror like the playoffs to Tony Romo. 

This place is like a village, you'll here all kinds of strange languages and whispers, people wanting to do various things to-near-at-behind others, and the elders speak in tongues. Some folks relieve their bowels in the most inappropriate places as if they are blind. 

Always remember, we do not speak of those whom we have not and will not have spoken of and about.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 1, 2017)

*
Here is a brief summary of what the Left Wingers have to say on all issues “you’re a racist, you’re a racist, you’re a racist, you’re a racist, you’re a racist, you’re a racist, you’re a racist, you’re a racist…………”*


----------



## OldLady (Oct 1, 2017)

Welcome, Dude.

Now for the important stuff:  Are you a liberal, or not?


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

I would say I am. I respect everyones opinion, I have an open mind and tend to learn from others mistakes. I'm always learning and like to see others point of view.


----------



## BULLDOG (Oct 1, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> I would say I am. I respect everyones opinion, I have an open mind and tend to learn from others mistakes. I'm always learning and like to see others point of view.



Good. My daddy always said you should always keep an open mind, but not so open till your brain falls out.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 1, 2017)

Sorry your opinion sucks and I don't want to hear it, Pirogi the Bear.

Sorry, I hate Pittsburgh.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

That's cool I'm sure I wouldn't like a bunch of your opinions either.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

You must not be very intelligent if your decision on liking an opinion or not is based on where that person lives and not by what is being said.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 1, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> That's cool I'm sure I wouldn't like a bunch of your opinions either.




Well then it will be easy to spot when you are wrong.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 1, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> You must not be very intelligent if your decision on liking an opinion or not is based on where that person lives and not by what is being said.




Only one person I ever liked from Pittsburgh, Mark Cuban.

Are you Mark Cuban?


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > You must not be very intelligent if your decision on liking an opinion or not is based on where that person lives and not by what is being said.
> ...


 Then I will expect you to point out when I'm wrong.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 1, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## OldLady (Oct 1, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...


Lewdog's actually thoughtful and smart and he likes to pull legs a lot.


----------



## Circe (Oct 1, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> I just recently joined this site. I am a 30 year old man from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. When I was younger I held my thoughts and opinions to myself worried that people would think what I had to say was dumb. Now that I am older I don't care what people think. Now I found something that I can express my thoughts and opinions with all kinds of people and see what they think. Also very interested in seeing what others think about whats going on in the world.



You still can't do it in person, face to face. That way lies a lot of loud quarreling these days. The deterioration of manners since Election Year has been spectacular. The yelling and carrying on of leftwingers in particular is pretty scary. You can say what you want on forums, though, so enjoy.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

Circe said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > I just recently joined this site. I am a 30 year old man from Pittsburgh Pennsylvania. When I was younger I held my thoughts and opinions to myself worried that people would think what I had to say was dumb. Now that I am older I don't care what people think. Now I found something that I can express my thoughts and opinions with all kinds of people and see what they think. Also very interested in seeing what others think about whats going on in the world.
> ...


I do do it person but unlike in person there are many other views on here. Please don't act like an internet tough guy that just makes you look dumb.


----------



## Kat (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 1, 2017)

^^^  
*Best GAMS  blessing this forum*


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> ^^^
> *Best GAMS  blessing this forum*


??


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 1, 2017)

Hey, can ya'll take Matt Canada back at Pitt?

Thanks
-Geaux


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 1, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^
> ...


Kat s avatar


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> I would say I am. I respect everyones opinion, I have an open mind and tend to learn from others mistakes. I'm always learning and like to see others point of view.


I believe in equality, freedom of speech, I feel that everyone is entitled to their own opinion whether I agree or not. You are who you are.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say I am. I respect everyones opinion, I have an open mind and tend to learn from others mistakes. I'm always learning and like to see others point of view.
> ...


How un-American of you.........  

Welcome to the nuthouse!!!


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...


 hahaha


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...


The real question is did you check in voluntarily or was it a court ordered involuntary commitment?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




How else do you think he is going to get his pay check from Soros?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ThatDude30 said:
> ...


I'm still waiting on mine.  Hell even the Kremlin hasn't paid up yet, damn cheapskates!!!


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

It was voluntarily. To make it clear I was being sarcastic about being liberal. I agree with some of each liberal and conservative views, but I would say I'm more on the conservative side.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 1, 2017)

Welcome to USMB.  I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




I changed my avatar as my sign of protest since you can't see me kneeling.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

If you are referring to my post about nfl players kneeling. My opinion is that protesting for equal rights or whatever has nothing to do with disrespecting our national anthem and those who fought and died for this country. There are a lot of football fans who are proud to be an American. My point is most of the players probably don't even know why they are kneeling just doing it because other players are.
 My other point is, without the fans how do you think the players get paid? The one player said if there are any up-set fans then "bye". He said if you don't want to come to the game or watch it that's your choice. Without the fans they would not be getting those multi million dollar contracts. If the fans stopped filling stadiums and buying nfl merchandise where else would the money come from?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I stopped kneeling years ago, bad knees........  There is one song I will always sit for though, well because I'm always on the pot when I listen to it.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> If you are referring to my post about nfl players kneeling. My opinion is that protesting for equal rights or whatever has nothing to do with disrespecting our national anthem and those who fought and died for this country. There are a lot of football fans who are proud to be an American. My point is most of the players probably don't even know why they are kneeling just doing it because other players are.
> My other point is, without the fans how do you think the players get paid? The one player said if there are any up-set fans then "bye". He said if you don't want to come to the game or watch it that's your choice. Without the fans they would not be getting those multi million dollar contracts. If the fans stopped filling stadiums and buying nfl merchandise *where else would the money come from?*


Federal bailouts?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 1, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> If you are referring to my post about nfl players kneeling. My opinion is that protesting for equal rights or whatever has nothing to do with disrespecting our national anthem and those who fought and died for this country. There are a lot of football fans who are proud to be an American. My point is most of the players probably don't even know why they are kneeling just doing it because other players are.
> My other point is, without the fans how do you think the players get paid? The one player said if there are any up-set fans then "bye". He said if you don't want to come to the game or watch it that's your choice. Without the fans they would not be getting those multi million dollar contracts. If the fans stopped filling stadiums and buying nfl merchandise where else would the money come from?




Ma you are going to have to learn not to take everything too seriously, or this site will give you a stroke.  

I agree the players are not disrespecting the flag, nor America, or veterans.  

I actually think that those who are screaming to boycott the NFL, have no problem buying products from companies that have degenerates as CEOs running them.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

ThatDude30 said:


> If you are referring to my post about nfl players kneeling. My opinion is that protesting for equal rights or whatever has nothing to do with disrespecting our national anthem and those who fought and died for this country. There are a lot of football fans who are proud to be an American. My point is most of the players probably don't even know why they are kneeling just doing it because other players are.
> My other point is, without the fans how do you think the players get paid? The one player said if there are any up-set fans then "bye". He said if you don't want to come to the game or watch it that's your choice. Without the fans they would not be getting those multi million dollar contracts. If the fans stopped filling stadiums and buying nfl merchandise where else would the money come from?


 There are many people that go to their jobs everyday and doing something they might not like doing. What does not standing for the nationl anthem for a few minutes have anything to do with equal rights? I get it, they are free to have their own opinion and do what they believe, so they don't have to stand if they don't want. There are different ways to protest equal rights and unity other then kneeling instead of standing for a few moments and disrespecting our nation and people who served or currently serving for our nation.


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are referring to my post about nfl players kneeling. My opinion is that protesting for equal rights or whatever has nothing to do with disrespecting our national anthem and those who fought and died for this country. There are a lot of football fans who are proud to be an American. My point is most of the players probably don't even know why they are kneeling just doing it because other players are.
> ...


I'm not taking anything to serious I just want to make sure my opinions are clear and that people understand where I'm coming from. that's all


----------



## ThatDude30 (Oct 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> ThatDude30 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are referring to my post about nfl players kneeling. My opinion is that protesting for equal rights or whatever has nothing to do with disrespecting our national anthem and those who fought and died for this country. There are a lot of football fans who are proud to be an American. My point is most of the players probably don't even know why they are kneeling just doing it because other players are.
> ...


 I agree with you


----------

